

Ask HN: Am I missing out by not being in a larger city? - joshmlewis

I am often faced with this question of whether I should be in a larger, &#x27;more innovative&#x27; city.  Maybe not the typical SF or NYC, but even Austin or Boulder.  I&#x27;m in a moderate sized town but it&#x27;s nothing great (yet?).  There have been no large successes here outside of enterprise companies and there isn&#x27;t a ton of innovative thinking done by the people here.<p>I feel kind of left out and maybe like I should be in a larger city, but where?  That&#x27;s the question.  I am young and pretty flexible.  Not married, no kids, and I do most of my consulting remotely and I often am building an idea for a startup or helping others.
======
lsiunsuex
I've been feeling the same way lately

In western NY looking to move south - Atlanta maybe.

